# Rob Roberts Barrel Porting



## Flatwalk09 (Aug 21, 2014)

Will this procedure increase the noise/blast? Thanks


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

To the people near you yep. I even have a dislike for ported chokes when hunting partners use them.


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a friend who has a turkey gun set up by Roberts with a ported barrel, I hold my ears when he shoots.


----------



## Hamilton (Oct 1, 2014)

Can't say whether the noise level increases but you'll have a little more barrel cleaning to handle. As mentioned, the felt recoil is less. The main advantage is less barrel movement which keeps you closer to the bird for a second shot. Oh yeah, shoot a lot and you'll likely be wearing powder too.

As a shooter for over fifty years, one thing I'd strongly advise is that if you don't already use them, you should be wearing muffs, or at least plugs. Then any extra noise from a ported barrel won't make any difference. Practically every shotgun sport shooter does, but there are a lot of hunters who don't seem to think they are important.


----------



## lucfoucault37 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think Hamilton is right. i auger with Hamilton..................


----------

